# How to mount a BLACK & DECKER KW1600E



## stelios2000 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi,
I have the BLACK & DECKER KW1600E router and i have bought from here
Router accessories

the Aluminum Router Plate and the Installation Template & Bushing Kit...
First of all i want to ask do i have to take out anything from the router or i just install it as i bought it?
thanks in advance
stelios from GREECE


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM41-43routerplate0911.pdf

I would suggest you remove the black plate off the router base it's not needed in the router table..and you will get 1/4" more of the bit height..

==



stelios2000 said:


> Hi,
> I have the BLACK & DECKER KW1600E router and i have bought from here
> Router accessories
> 
> ...


----------



## stelios2000 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dear bobj3,
thanks for the reply....
I removed it and yes i got some height....
thanks also for the pdf. I have to mark the plate to make the holes by myself.
But how can i install a mechanism to adjust the height of the bit (i want it manually)
stelios


----------

